# NGD: Keeley Caverns reverb + delay



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

As I stated in my other delay thread, between this guy, the EQD Dispatch Master and the Catalinbread Belle Epoch, the Keeley won out.

I like that this has a lot of options for the reverb side, and your usual controls for the delay side. You can run delay, reverb, or both at once. The Morph knob lets you adjust one parameter of each reverb setting. I don't know if I'll be changing my settings on my bluesky (I think they have been getting bumped, it needs a new strip of tape) but the Caverns reverb works really well for lush clean sections. The analog style delay means that I can try something else on my Flashback along with my Space and 2290 settings. Running both effects at once provides a nice big ambient tone, while sounding different than my TC+Strymon version. With 4 delay and 4 reverb options, I really like what I can create.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Geez, are you absolutely _sure_ you have enough ambience? :smile-new:

More practically, though, how do you find working with the little pots? Do they seem to provide adequate adjustability? Not that they are incapable of being precise, but in general, the _apparent_ circumference (often captured by a big knob, where a few degrees of rotation shows up easily) is a big driver of adjustability. So when the circumference is whittled down to something determined by the width of the shaft, I'm curious. Most manufacturers will use those little 9mm pots for "embellishment" adjustments that people use the way they might use a set-and-forget toggle. Keeley is the first manufacturer of any appreciable size that I've seen use the 9mm pots - sans knob - for ALL the controls. Though if you're trying to stuff 7 controls and two stompswitches into a 125-C chassis, I suppose that's the only way it's going to happen.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mark, the full size knobs come in the box. I don't plan to tweak once things are set so I've left them off.

There is always room for more ambience


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Interesting. I did not know that, since every pic I've seen of it just shows the black plastic shafts.

They say that control is a bad mother....SHUT YOUR MOUTH! Hey, I'm just talkin' about Shaft.


----------

